# Whats the best way to create cable / tube in a curve in Google sketchup?



## 97darosa (Nov 13, 2011)

I know iv properly put this thread in the wrong place but...
I'm trying to create an electrical cable in sktechup. Drawing straight cable was easy, draw a circle and push/pull. But, now I want to draw cable in a loop
(Curved cable). Can anyone help!!!


----------

